# Happy Birthday Sally (mintchip)!!!!!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful happy day filled with doggie kisses and love! arty:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus, Roxie and I throw our birthday wishes to you, also. We hope it is great.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sally! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sally.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!










Hav a great day with your boys!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::drum: Happy Birthday Sally!:drum::whoo:

:thumb:Hope you have a great day!:thumb:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLFRIEND!

HOPE YOUR DOGGIES, FRIENDS AND FAMILY....

SPOIL YOU !!!! eace:*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wishing you a very *Happy Birthday* and a year full of nice new pics for us  You are my favorite non-stubborn Capricorn on the forum :kiss:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*:cheer2::grouphug::llama::llama::hug:arty::

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY !!

HOPE IT'S A GREAT BIRTHDAY

AND A GREAT YEAR!*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Sally!!!!* May you hav a wonderful, RLH filled day  (and some fun for you too!!)

XOXO~
Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sally*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry I missed this yesterday!!


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SALLY!! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Have a very Happy Birthday, Sally!!!

Ginaarty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sally! Hope you get spoiled today 

Amanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sally! Keep your great photos coming.....


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY arty::cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Lina and everyone!:grouphug:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Sally, Hope you have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY!!!_

I hope we can hang out at the Santa Clara show (Feb 15)! Let me know!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday, Sally. I'm sorry I missed this thread by not logging in yesterday. I hope you had a wonderful day spent just the way you wanted to!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sally!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday, Sally! Hope it was fun filled arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sally!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hope you had a Great Birthday.*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How did I miss this one?! Sally I hope you had a great birthday. Here's to a new year filled with happiness, good health, and havanese!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, your friends from "the great white north" wish you a WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY !!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread-was not on the computer yesterday at all-But anyway
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY-Hope your day saw filled with joy-love and tons of presents.

Miss Paige, Mr Roman & Ms Frannie hope you got lots of treats and ice cream and cake.

Pat


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day, Sally! Wish you many more blessed with joy and lots of Hav cuddles and kisses!arty:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sally, sorry I'm late. Hope you had a Happy one!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hope you have a fantastic birthday!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Sally. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------

